# Difficultés dans l'installation Boot Camp  pour un iMAC 27 pouces



## papy_du_92 (23 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

J'ai un iMac 27 pouces (late 2013) et essaye vainement d'installer BOOTCAMP :

mon clavier ni ma souris ne répondent pas lorsque j'arrive à "Entrez un nom d'utilisateur sous WINDOWS"

pourtant j'ai tout bien préparé (enfin je pense, cela trois fois que je récidive) 
mon CD original de WINDOWS 7 (version intégrale) dans mon lecteur de CD
un DD formaté en FAT 32 (qui m'a servi pour mon iMac 21 pouces, et l'initialisation de BOOTCAMP avait bien fonctionné)

j'ai passé les ennuis 
la langue anglaise à mettre pour télécharger BOOTCAMP,
j'ai supprimé le fichier AppleSSD.sys 

et malgré tout cela, je suis bloqué

Je me pose la question en téléchargeant la version BOOTCAMP 5.1.5621 sur mon DD, l'initialisation de BOOTCAMP ne fonctionne pas, je dois cocher pour télécharger avec des temps d'attente longs, c'est pour cela qu'il faut mettre la langue anglaise

Une idée ! serait la bienvenue de vous toutes et tous, sachant que mon iMac 21 en Boot Camp marche comme sur des roulettes...


----------



## Locke (23 Janvier 2016)

L'installation d'une version de Windows dans une partition Boot Camp ne peut se faire que dans le disque dur interne de ton iMac, de plus ce disque dur interne ne doit pas être partitionné. Sorti de là, tu n'arriveras à rien et ce n'est même pas sûr qu'une version de Windows 7 soit possible, au minimum Windows 8.

Et inutile de formater quoi que ce soit, c'est Boot Camp qui se charge de formater la partition temporaire avant de le faire en NTFS depuis l'installateur de Windows au moment ou il le faut.


----------



## papy_du_92 (24 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,
OUI j'ai bien compris que la partition BOOTCAMP recevra Windows 7, et c'est ce que je fais puisque je déplace mon curseur pour lui donner l'espace alloué, en l'état je lui donne 200Go,
J'ai une question bête, la version de BOOTCAMP à télécharger sur APPLE est bien là 5.1.5621 ? et on la place où ? moi je la place dans mon DD externe (omission de cette précision dans mon poste ci-dessus), a t-on besoin d'une clé USB (j'en ai une de 32Go)
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2016)

papy_du_92 a dit:


> J'ai une question bête, la version de BOOTCAMP à télécharger sur APPLE est bien là 5.1.5621 ? et on la place où ? moi je la place dans mon DD externe (omission de cette précision dans mon poste ci-dessus), a t-on besoin d'une clé USB (j'en ai une de 32Go)


Alors selon le modèle et la version de Windows il y a une version spécifique de Boot Camp, qui par défaut est toujours installée d'office dans Applications/Utilitaires dont c'est la place.

Pour Windows 7 et ton modèle les informations sont ici... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204048 ...tu n'avais aucune raison de télécharger une autre version de Boot Camp. Pour ton modèle c'est bien cette version... https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1721?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR

Comme tu l'as déjà, tu ne seras pas plus avancé. Si lors du lancement de Boot Camp, une clé USB est proposée, elle ne servira que pour stocker les drivers qui serviront une fois que la version de Windows aura fini son installation.


----------



## papy_du_92 (24 Janvier 2016)

Bonsoir,
La version donc à télécharger est la 5.1.5640, qui sera à placer sur la clé USB concomitamment au DD externe qui reçoit l'ISO de WINDOWS 7 lorsque l'on coche la première croix, la deuxième est d'office cochée, mais je bien compris la subtilité ?
Merci de retour


----------



## papy_du_92 (24 Janvier 2016)

Suite,
Lorsque les deux premières croix sont cochées, l'ISO de W7 passe sur le DD externe, une fois terminée, j'ai le message suivant :
Télécharger le logiciel de prise en charge pour Windows 7, Si vous installez Windows 7, le logiciel de prise en charge pour Windows 7 est disponible sur le site web d'assistance Apple
On tourne en boucle, je ne sais quoi en penser


----------



## papy_du_92 (24 Janvier 2016)

Suite
Lorsque je coche seulement la troisième coche, et après avoir paramétrer l'espace requis pour W7, j'ai le message suivant : Logiciel de prise en charge de Windows non détecté, et pourtant j'ai une clé USB sur laquelle est enregistré la version 5.1.5640 téléchargée
J'y perds mon latin
Merci de l'aide


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2016)

papy_du_92 a dit:


> et pourtant j'ai une clé USB sur laquelle est enregistré la version 5.1.5640 téléchargée


Qui ne te servira à rien vu que c'est la version de Boot Camp et pas le fichier contenant les drivers.

Quelle est la version de Boot Camp qui est dans Applications/Utilitaires et qui s'appelle Assistant Boot Camp ?

Si cette version porte le même n° de version et est conforme avec celle préconisée dans le lien officiel de la réponse #4, ce fichier ne sert à rien. Donc recommence la procédure d'installation depuis le début, mais je te conseillerais de relancer Assistant Boot Camp, d'effacer la partition déjà créée et de recommencer.


----------



## papy_du_92 (25 Janvier 2016)

Bonsoir Locke,

Avant tout merci de me consacrer de ton temps, à résoudre mon souci, qui je le rappelle je n'ai pas eu sur mon autre iMac 21 pouces, bon on passe au sujet qui me préoccupe,
Voilà ce qu'il y'a dans les informations de l'application "Assistant Boot Camp" : Boot Camp Assistant 6.0.0, Copyright © 2015 Apple Inc. All rights reserved, donc si je comprends bien il va falloir le downgrader en 5.1.5640, mais comment faire ? sûrement que tu as une idée je te fais confiance

Encore merci pour tout.


----------



## papy_du_92 (25 Janvier 2016)

Bonsoir,
Petite question, est ce que si je mets l'ISO de WINDOWS 10 cela faciliterait les choses, puisque la version 6.0.0 a été faite pour supporter W10 ? c'est une question peut-être idiote mais je la pose
Merci


----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2016)

papy_du_92 a dit:


> Petite question, est ce que si je mets l'ISO de WINDOWS 10 cela faciliterait les choses, puisque la version 6.0.0 a été faite pour supporter W10 ? c'est une question peut-être idiote mais je la pose


Si tu relis le tableau d'Apple la version 5 c'est pour Windows 7 et la version 6 pour Windows 8/8,1/10, donc oui tu peux tenter.


----------



## papy_du_92 (27 Janvier 2016)

Bonsoir,
Malheureusement je coche les deux premiers choix, je choisis l'ISO de W10, laisse filer la copie mais suis bloqué par le message qu'il faut télécharger le logiciel de prise en charge pour W7 !
Merci


----------



## asus27 (30 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,


Dans un premier temps essai d'installer Bootcamp sur ton disque interne, c'est la solution que la plus part des gens utilisent. (Grave un dvd de Windows)
Si tout fonctionne après le lancement de W7 installe les drivers.

Le but étant que tu ais W7 sur ton disque externe, tu feras une image de Bootcamp que tu vas transférer avec Winclone. Tu supprimeras Bootcamp définitivement de ton disque interne (tu récupéreras l espaces lorsque que le transfert sera fait , nécessaire pour le bon fonctionnement du boot de ton disque externe)

Fab


----------



## papy_du_92 (4 Février 2016)

Bonsoir à toutes et tous,
Voilà je m'y remets (après que la grippe m'ait attrapé !, j'ai encore la tête un peu groggy) bon lancement de l'assistant, je coche la troisième, je mets 200Go de dispo, on me demande le téléchargement du logiciel de prise en charge de Windows, je le lance, je patiente, et vous reviens de suite dès que la tâche aura fini son oeuvre


----------



## papy_du_92 (4 Février 2016)

Et voilà il a terminé le téléchargement, sauf qu'il me re demande detéléchargerle logiciel de prise en charge, donc je boucle, c'est infernal


----------



## papy_du_92 (10 Février 2016)

Bonsoir
Voilà pour vous tenir informé de la suite de mon affaire, j'ai finalement fait un FORMATAGE pour récupérer YOSEMITE (pourquoi parce que mon IMAC 21 je avais fait sous YOSEMITE, avec migration ensuite vers EL CAPITAN). Donc FORMATAGE, et par magie, avec les éléments pour BOOTCAMP (CD original de WINDOWS 7, ISO W7, téléchargement de BOOTCAMP 5.1.5640 sur clé USB, disque dur externe formaté en 32 bits)
ET TIP TOP cela fonctionne comme une lettre à la poste ! donc après avoir galère, la solution est là.
Merci à vous tous et toutes pour la patience donnée à tenter de résoudre mon problème


----------

